# Fox Warrior Rute?



## len (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
Habe eine Rute "Fox Warrior" 12ft. 2,75 lb für 75€ gesehen..
Ist der >Preis gerechtfertigt?
Was für Karpfenruten in dieser Preiklasse könnt ihr mir sonst empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fox Warrior Rute?*

Hallo Len

Soweit ich weiß kostet die immer so um denn dreh 75 bis 79€ ist also kein besonderes Angebot. Stehen auch für 79€ im Fox Katalog. 
Habe selber 2 (aber die 3lbs)bin aber noch nicht so oft damit am Wasser gewesen da ich sie noch nicht lange habe und denn ersten drill durfte ich leider auch noch nicht erleben. 
Ich denke das sie ihr Geld wert ist und wenn du die Rute hier in die  Suchmaske eingibst wird das nur bestätigt.

Ich habe sie gebraucht von jemandem hier im Board erstanden, sind wie neu. 

ok viehleicht hilft Dir das ja

Bis densen


----------



## Michael J. (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fox Warrior Rute?*

Hi!  

Ich selber besitze die 2,5lb und die 2,75 lb (beide 12ft) als zweirutensatz und bin damit im goßen und ganzen zufrieden.

Die rute ist aber recht weich und (wie ich find) ein bisschen zu schwer.Ist aber geschmackssache!
Wenn du hier im karpfenangeln -forum als suchfunktion "fox warrior "eingibst,dann findest du auch einiges drüber!

Bis dann..........


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fox Warrior Rute?*

Die Rute ist top in der Preisklasse.
Und da du ja nen Rand-Wolfsburger bist, geb ich dir, wenn du willst nen Tip (nur per PM), wo du die noch günstiger (bei abnahme von 2 Stück bekommst). Also meld dich...
Ansonsten definier mal Preisklasse und wir sehen weiter...


----------



## Pilkman (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fox Warrior Rute?*

Kurz: Etwas zu teuer.

Ich hab die Warriors für meinen Kumpel hier gekauft. Sehr zuverlässig und schnell, bei ´nem 3er Satz geht´s auf Anfrage auch ohne Versandkosten. Aber vorher klären. Hab schon etliche Sachen bei diesem Händler gekauft.


----------



## Gunblade3003 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fox Warrior Rute?*

Tag auch zu den alten Warrior RUten ist nich viel zu sagen außer das es für mich die besten Carprods ihrer preisklasse sind nur dumm das sie nicht mehr gebaut werden. Also wer jemanden kennt der seine verkaufen will zuschlagen könnte die letzte Chance sein.!


----------



## crazyFish (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior Rute?*

Willkommen im Board teddy, auf as Angebot hat er bestimmt fast vier Jahre gewartet .
Kleiner Tipp am Rande schau beim nächsten mal auf die Zeit wanns gepostet wurde ...

Und sonst noch viel Spass im Board hier...


----------



## teddy88 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior Rute?*

waaah stimmt, *g* thx und vielen dank fürs wilkommen heißen....*ähem* räusper^^


----------

